# wpa_supplicant autostarting, how to autostop?

## CrankyPenguin

After making a recent update to iwl7260-ucode I find that the wpa_supplicant process is automatically starting on boot.  This does not start the associated init.d script so I am forced to kill the process in order to make the standard precedence of ethernet work.  

I don't see any trigger messages in my dmesg when I look nor do I see any clear indication of what is triggering it.

My question is, is there a good way to blacklist the process so that I can prevent this from happening?  I am investigating whether or not a rollback will work but I would prefer to keep the updated firmware if at all possible.

----------

## charles17

 *CrankyPenguin wrote:*   

> I don't see any trigger messages in my dmesg when I look nor do I see any clear indication of what is triggering it.

 

It my be started by your network manager.  Hence you might probably have some stuff in /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## khayyam

 *CrankyPenguin wrote:*   

> After making a recent update to iwl7260-ucode I find that the wpa_supplicant process is automatically starting on boot.  This does not start the associated init.d script so I am forced to kill the process in order to make the standard precedence of ethernet work.

 

CrankyPenguin ... please provide the output of the following:

```
# rc-status --all | tr -s ' '

# egrep -v '(^#|^$)' /etc/rc.conf

# egrep -v '(^#|^$)' /etc/conf.d/net

# for p in {,e}udev dhcpcd ; do emerge -pvq $p ; done
```

best ... khay

----------

